# How to personalize gift section of ebooks?



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

I bought my mom a Kindle Fire HDX7 for Christmas and sent her a ebook as a gift a few weeks back. I was looking at her Fire and brought that book up and noticed it had a page titled "A Special Gift" with fields marked "For", "From" and "Date" but for the life of me i can't figure out how to edit them.  Can they be edited? I checked back at the order to see if maybe I had missed a special area in the initial order to do this, but found it was marked as a gift and as from me. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I think you can make entries when you initialize the gift.  Once it's sent, though, it's done.  It's been a while since I sent a gift though, so I'm not sure.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks ann, thats kinda what i thought, but didn't see that option when i bought the book. Sounds like a good question for mayday! thought i'd try here first though.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

oh ann, got another question for you or anyone that can answer. Amazon has my mom set up with two accounts, same email address, same billing details and everything, but different passwords. they told me they can't merge the accounts and we have to use them separately. (one has her kindle and ebooks on it and the other has her regular amazon purchases she's made.  That makes no sense to me - so anyone could use anyone's email address to set up an account, just use different passwords. so i could set up an account for [email protected] (ex.) and use a different password? Bestbuy messed my account up and had two different accounts, and they merged them, why can't Amazon?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

wilsondm2 said:


> oh ann, got another question for you or anyone that can answer. Amazon has my mom set up with two accounts, same email address, same billing details and everything, but different passwords. they told me they can't merge the accounts and we have to use them separately. (one has her kindle and ebooks on it and the other has her regular amazon purchases she's made. That makes no sense to me - so anyone could use anyone's email address to set up an account, just use different passwords. so i could set up an account for [email protected] (ex.) and use a different password? Bestbuy messed my account up and had two different accounts, and they merged them, why can't Amazon?


I'd call back and talk to someone else. I know they've merged accounts in the past.


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeh I think so too Heather. But get this, the mayday operator told me that she was the highest level of support and she could not refer me to anyone else, and then disconnected me. Methinks Amazon Tech is gonna get a nasty email. This happened last week and it still raises my blood pressure. (grrr)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Mayday people only really deal with the Fire. Contact kindle cs directly.

Sent from my Kindle Fire HDX.


----------

